# Show us your EWD's



## Maccattack (May 22, 2013)

I suppose I'll start off with the one I just got, Viserion, I was told she was around 2 years old, but she looks a bit small to me, opinions?

Also, whole enclosure pictures would be sweet!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 22, 2013)

These lil guys are 5 months old... I've since redecorated their enclosure but gives u an idea 

I would doubt that your guy is 2 years old from that pic.. I love EWD's


----------



## Maccattack (May 22, 2013)

She's only just started developing the orange on the bottom, does this give a clearer indication? 

EWD's are great, can't wait for my next one to join the collection.


----------



## Grogshla (May 22, 2013)

awesome stuff! EWD are amazing creatures


----------



## someday (May 22, 2013)

This use to be my guys enclosure till he got the run of the room. last 2 pics are few months old dont have any updated 1s.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 22, 2013)

someday said:


> This use to be my guys enclosure till he got the run of the room. last 2 pics are few months old dont have any updated 1s.



He looks very comfortable with you someday... Nice set up mate...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 22, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> She's only just started developing the orange on the bottom, does this give a clearer indication?
> 
> EWD's are great, can't wait for my next one to join the collection.



From my understanding both male & female get the red underbelly... The males colours & features are much more pronounced however... Both mine (I think ones male & ones female) started to get their red underbelly coloring at about 3 months old...


----------



## Maccattack (May 23, 2013)

Ahhokay, thank you. When I got her I had the option between male and female, both looked almost indistinguishable, hopefully getting the male once this one's eye's fixed. I'll upload pictures of my current enclosure tomorrow, before and after the substrate disaster!


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 23, 2013)

my little guys


----------



## NickGeee (May 23, 2013)

I don't own this guy anymore but I still got some pics from a while ago









He was in an outdoor pit


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 24, 2013)

Versace & Chanel coming onto 6 mth old...


----------



## Maccattack (May 24, 2013)

Here's the Paludarium-type Enclosure I've decided with for now with two Featherfin Cat fish residing the bottom along with a Convict Cichlid, but I may take him out (haven't seen him go at the tail dangling in the water, probably because the lizard freaks it out)


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 24, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> Here's the Paludarium-type Enclosure I've decided with for now with two Featherfin Cat fish residing the bottom along with a Convict Cichlid, but I may take him out (haven't seen him go at the tail dangling in the water, probably because the lizard freaks it out)
> 
> View attachment 290283
> 
> ...



I really like the concept of setting up an enclosure the way you have there with full bottom water feature... Would b cool to watch your dragons swim... 

How do u go with water changes? Is it a big job? I've often thought of a set up similar to yours but would like to be able to drop the water out nice & simple... With like a value at the bottom...


----------



## Maccattack (May 24, 2013)

It's not overly difficult, I just shove a bit of hose in and the other end out the window and siphon it out, then just refil it, simple stuff!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 24, 2013)

Lol.. Out the window... Nice


----------



## Maccattack (May 26, 2013)

Cut apart an old bird cage today to create this, she's lovin' it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 26, 2013)

Picture don't work.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 26, 2013)

Yeah didn't come through mate


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 26, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> View attachment 290411
> 
> 
> Cut apart an old bird cage today to create this, she's lovin' it.



Picture working now.
Looks good mate 


Rick


----------



## Maccattack (May 28, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## someday (May 31, 2013)

Couple from today and 1 of where he sleeps.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> View attachment 290411
> 
> 
> Cut apart an old bird cage today to create this, she's lovin' it.


Is this the one that is on Facebook? Have you changed the fish from the catfish and convicts to barramundi and ghost knife fish?


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's Louis my EWD


----------



## Tigerfloss (Jun 5, 2013)

I've just adopted an adult male EWD. Lovely animal. Do you guys feed fruit and vegies to yours? If so, what do you use? Thanks in advance


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 5, 2013)

I feed mine squash sweet potato blue berries strawberries green beans parsnip raspberries carrot pawpaw leafy greens but no lettuce as its got no nutritional value


----------



## Tigerfloss (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks very much for that, appreciate it.


----------



## Maccattack (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah Andy, it's the one on Facebook changed it up a bit though will get another picture. 

I just have the black ghost knife at the moment, lowered the water level and made more walking areas and such. I got a polystyrene box and filled it with gravel and rocks haven't seen her up there much though 

has anyone else noticed that their EWDs swimming under water much?


----------



## reptalica (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahhhh ghost knives......we have had two........great little fish. Haven't had much luck with them.....think the ph issue got them. Could watch them all day.


----------



## Merlin1 (Jun 26, 2013)

View attachment 291830
this is Sparow and Bolt


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 26, 2013)

Merlin1 said:


> View attachment 291830
> this is Sparow and Bolt



Hey mate the photo didn't come through for me... Can anyone else see it?


----------



## Maccattack (Jun 27, 2013)

Changed my paludarium completely, expanda-foam background and I'm hoping I siliconed the barrier properly so then I can put sand in the front and fill it with water! Will upload pictures when it's looking more aesthetic.


----------



## someday (Jun 27, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> View attachment 291856
> 
> 
> Changed my paludarium completely, expanda-foam background and I'm hoping I siliconed the barrier properly so then I can put sand in the front and fill it with water! Will upload pictures when it's looking more aesthetic.


attachment didn't work


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to get one(or two) but I've heard that juveniles can be difficult to look after and need several feeding a day and quite often need to be force fed. is this true? would I be better off trying to get an older semi-adult, how hard are they(adults)to get hold of? im planning on housing them outside


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 27, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I want to get one(or two) but I've heard that juveniles can be difficult to look after and need several feeding a day and quite often need to be force fed. is this true? would I be better off trying to get an older semi-adult, how hard are they(adults)to get hold of? im planning on housing them outside



Juvenile EWD take a lot of time to tame down & can be difficult feeders "they rarely eat in front of people" You'll find that most keepers only feed once daily+ fruit/vege... They are also pretty skidish... i have a 7 month old male who now starting to come out of his shell... 

I have spent a lot of time with him & was definitely worth the effort... I would suggest to get a juvenile so as to learn their traits from a young age... 

I have a frill neck & bearded dragon. My EWD is def my fav... There's a few keepers on here that can assist with providing you with some helpful info...


----------



## Maccattack (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully my pictures are fixed, added more.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> Changed my paludarium completely, expanda-foam background and I'm hoping I siliconed the barrier properly so then I can put sand in the front and fill it with water! Will upload pictures when it's looking more aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 291865
> View attachment 291866
> ...



Wow... Great concept... Very natural... Done well...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 27, 2013)

What type of plants have you used in your enclosure?


----------



## Maccattack (Jun 27, 2013)

I only have 2 live plants in there, the rest are fake plants, no idea what the live ones are, pinched them from around the pond in our garden.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 27, 2013)

Some beautiful enclosures in this thread. Its great to see so much water dragon love..

I'm almost ashamed of mine now. Might need to step it up..

Heres a few snaps I just took.. one by chillen the other having a water snooze.. lol



Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 27, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Some beautiful enclosures in this thread. Its great to see so much water dragon love..
> 
> I'm almost ashamed of mine now. Might need to step it up..
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with your setup just dragons... Thx for sharing the pics... Your guy looks solid... How old is he? Def some great shots on this thread


----------



## Maccattack (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anybody suggest some foods I can feed my EWD that will help it grow faster? She's nearing 2 years of age but is only the size of a baby, so I need to bulk her up a bit. The guy I got her off thinks because he had her in with a few others she hasn't grown as big.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 28, 2013)

I feed lots of crux, every 2nd day a whole tub between 2. Once a fortnight they get a largish pinkie and I scatter mealies on the salad every now and again.. salad almost always on offer. Kale,broccoli,butternut,endive,squash and peas as a staple and offer fruits here and there..

They seem happy..



Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 28, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Nothing wrong with your setup just dragons... Thx for sharing the pics... Your guy looks solid... How old is he? Def some great shots on this thread



About 2 and a half. I got them as young hatchies off vampstro on here. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miss.Be (Jun 28, 2013)

*Spike*

My daughters 6month old


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 28, 2013)

Any of you Members got any snaps of some big guys.. 4 or 5 years old?? I love to see the colours as the mature.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 28, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> About 2 and a half. I got them as young hatchies off vampstro on here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2



Very good... I'm looking forward to my lil fella getting a couple of years under his belt... I know that wild EWD are quite tolerable of humans & are often found in people's yards scavenging around...

I would think that a dragon of 4-5 years would be quite apt at interacting with its carer... I love these guys!!!!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 28, 2013)

Miss.Be said:


> My daughters 6month old



Nice one Miss Be... Has she settled down much? My guy is going on 7 months old & has just started relaxing & trusting me in the last 3 weeks... Before that he was quite flighty & timid


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 28, 2013)

Maccattack said:


> I only have 2 live plants in there, the rest are fake plants, no idea what the live ones are, pinched them from around the pond in our garden.



They really suit your set up... I like the effect live plants have in enclosures... It makes quite a visual difference, Especially when you have real & fake together...


----------



## Miss.Be (Jun 28, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Nice one Miss Be... Has she settled down much? My guy is going on 7 months old & has just started relaxing & trusting me in the last 3 weeks... Before that he was quite flighty & timid



Thanks DeadlyDanny... Yeah he's quite settled and hasn't been flighty at all, he was handled quite alot by the breeder so I am assuming this helped. But I haven't "seen" him eat he is very shy when it comes to eating in front of us


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 28, 2013)

Miss.Be said:


> Thanks DeadlyDanny... Yeah he's quite settled and hasn't been flighty at all, he was handled quite alot by the breeder so I am assuming this helped. But I haven't "seen" him eat he is very shy when it comes to eating in front of us



Ok that's great... Sounds like he's got a good nature... Seems to be a common trend amongst water dragons not eating in front of people... My guy was the same until recently...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 29, 2013)

Have done a few modifications since last updating pics... Always a work in progress... Continually changing & challenging their environment...


----------



## someday (Jul 1, 2013)

Some shots with my new cam got today.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 1, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Have done a few modifications since last updating pics... Always a work in progress... Continually changing & challenging their environment...



G'day, How many years would a EWD get out of an enclosure that size?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> G'day, How many years would a EWD get out of an enclosure that size?



From the Size of most water dragons I've seen I'm thinking 2 years approx b4 moving him into an outdoor enclosure...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 1, 2013)

someday said:


> Some shots with my new cam got today.
> View attachment 292284
> View attachment 292285
> View attachment 292286



Great shots mate... He's looking a million bucks... What a champ...


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 1, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> From the Size of most water dragons I've seen I'm thinking 2 years approx b4 moving him into an outdoor enclosure...



wow faster then i was thinking, thanks mate.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 18, 2013)

My three little monsters. Roughly 4 months old.


----------



## someday (Jul 18, 2013)

Some more  



His basking spot and his sleeping spot


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 18, 2013)

someday said:


> Some more



Nice feeding setup!


----------



## someday (Jul 18, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Nice feeding setup!


? thanks.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 18, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> My three little monsters. Roughly 4 months old.



Enclosure turned out great mate.
You must be happy with it.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks mate! Yeah I think it came up good.


----------



## martifish (Jul 22, 2013)

Jaws is my 2 1/2 year old ewd, he's in a 6x2x2 with a canopy I made myself.
I have him in with my macquarie river turtle Crush, they both have a few scratches on them mostly from feeding time.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 22, 2013)

martifish said:


> Jaws is my 2 1/2 year old ewd, he's in a 6x2x2 with a canopy I made myself.
> I have him in with my macquarie river turtle Crush, they both have a few scratches on them mostly from feeding time.



Great set up you have there... Very nice


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 7, 2013)

Still a way off from the size of some on here, but they're steady growers!


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 7, 2013)

This is my male EWD, Im currently building him a new out door pit enclosure. I have a build thread for anyone interested. Should have plenty of updates and photos this weekend.

Hamish


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 7, 2013)

What a champ... Love EWD... Def my fav...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 14, 2013)

My 8 month old EWD "Versace" chilling out...


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow he's getting big! Looking good


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just refreshing the thread & seeing how everyone's water dragons are doing? Gotta love this warm weather we are having Brisbane ATM...


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 31, 2013)

Bill having some tucker. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Bill having some tucker.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2



Great Pic... How often do u feed him pinkies?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Oct 3, 2013)

Versace coming onto 10 months... Love these guys!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 3, 2013)

sorry Danny spaced on that one. I'd say once a fortnight or so.. he is so aggresive with them. If im not careful he will lop its head clean off. loves them though..


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Oct 3, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> sorry Danny spaced on that one. I'd say once a fortnight or so.. he is so aggresive with them. If im not careful he will lop its head clean off. loves them though..



Thanks for the reply my good man


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Oct 23, 2013)

Significant break through today. While I've notice Versace's confidence steadily growing over the last couple of months something quite encouraging happened today.

The lil guy (10 month old) ate his whole compliment of insects straight from my hand one after the other. recently he has had no problem eating in front of us but this came as a surprise... Anyone with experience knows how skidish they can be with feeding. Happy days


----------

